# A New Lifestyle



## MuayThaiNoob (Aug 9, 2008)

I am currently taken Muay Thai and I'm getting my *** kicked. When's the best time to work out? Is it ok to work out before you sleep and what should be in my diet?


----------



## jarrod (Aug 9, 2008)

best time to work out is relative; work out when you feel best.  training before you sleep is fine, just get enough sleep.  diet is hugely debatable & depends somewhat on the individual.  i am a fan of high protein, medium carbs, & plenty of fruits, veggies, & raw nuts.

enjoy the trip!

jf


----------



## 7starmarc (Aug 11, 2008)

Some people have a harder time sleeping immediately after a vigorous workout, others find it helpful. Some people like this time because it releases the stress of the day.

Some people can't exercise in the morning, or require extensive warmups. Others love the morning ritual. Some people like this time because it "Gets them up" for the day.

Bottom line, find what works for you, including your schedule and physiology. However, unless you're doing private lessons or individual workouts, your shedule will largely be determined by the schedule of your school. (e.g. my school only has evening classes, except Saturdays, so guess when I practice)


----------

